# How much cjc with dac



## Adam_david (Apr 23, 2014)

Currently on cjc no dac and a mixture of ghrp 2 & 6
I go on cycle in about 6 weeks and plan on using cjc with dac and a ghrp during pct.  My question is how much cjc with dac do I need to take?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 23, 2014)

Adam_david said:


> Currently on cjc no dac and a mixture of ghrp 2 & 6
> I go on cycle in about 6 weeks and plan on using cjc with dac and a ghrp during pct.  My question is how much cjc with dac do I need to take?



Jay Cutler once said use as much gh as you can afford. I think the same applies for cjc-dac 

2mg per week= Amazing well being, good fatloss, added fullness and pumps, great sleep etc.

4mg per week= Everything is multiplied and more muscle building comes into play.

6mg= Everything is multiplied and more muscle building comes into play.

8mg per week... I wish 

You can't go wrong with 2-4mg per week


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 23, 2014)

Thas what I got was enough for 2mg per week along with igf-1 lr3 at about 120 mcg per day an enough ghrp-6 for 5mg a week.  I'm planning it to us it with my next pct run.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 23, 2014)

Adam_david said:


> Thas what I got was enough for 2mg per week along with igf-1 lr3 at about 120 mcg per day an enough ghrp-6 for 5mg a week.  I'm planning it to us it with my next pct run.



I wouldn't use cjc-dac with lr3 as they will negatively effect one another. I would probably go with the cjc-dac and ghrp6 through your pct. Then try LR3 in the future or if you have time in the final few weeks of your cycle.


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 24, 2014)

Really? I didn't know that how do they negatively effect each other?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 24, 2014)

Adam_david said:


> Really? I didn't know that how do they negatively effect each other?



Igf inhibits hgh so when the lr3 is active it will stop cjc-dac releasing gh. As lr3 is very long acting this it is far from ideal. The same applies with LR3 and HGH injs.

Don't get me wrong though you add them all together you will get amazing results. But if you want to get the most out of every element you should separate the two.  

If you ever want to use a GHRH/GHRP combo with LR3 I would recommend going with CJC no dac and a short acting ghrp such as ghrp-2. But it would be best to train in the evenings. That way you do your gh peps morning, noon and pre workout. Then post training do your lr3 and wait till the next day before doing anymore gh peps.


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 24, 2014)

One last question about cjc & ghrp. How long after I eat do I need to wait to inject? I know fats and carbs dull the release of gh.


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 25, 2014)

??


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 25, 2014)

You don't have to wait.   Alpha had bloods done on PM with both carbs and without.   His levels were unaffected by carbs.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 26, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> You don't have to wait.   Alpha had bloods done on PM with both carbs and without.   His levels were unaffected by carbs.



x2

Although recently it has been shown that high carb (fast acting such as glucose) may effect your gh peps. As a result I wouldn't be having any high carb meals just to be safe. You can pretty much eat what you want when you want. I can't see it making a major difference but just keep it in mind especially when dosing around your workouts (when many guys like to have lots of fast acting carbs).

I will be dosing my gh peps about 1 hour pre work out and sipping on a BCAA and dextrose drink intra but I take an hour to drink it.


----------



## Collinb (Apr 28, 2014)

Anyone see fine results with 1mg per day?

I am goin to be running them again and was thinking:
100mcg x 3 GHRP-2
1mg split up to twice a week CJC-DAC
Then hit a dose of Ipam at 300mcg M/W/F prebed.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 1, 2014)

Collinb said:


> Anyone see fine results with 1mg per day?
> 
> I am goin to be running them again and was thinking:
> 100mcg x 3 GHRP-2
> ...



Sounds perfect matey 

Have you tried hexarelin? I am using it for the first time and love it.


----------

